# Drive over Dry well cover



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Is that dry wall functional? If not, fill it with gravel and be done with it. Pour a slab over the filled well.


----------



## Ryf (May 11, 2012)

yes it is, it pulls water from the crawlspace under the older part of the house out to the back yard, which helps keep the newer basement dry.


--added--
it does alot less work than it used to, we redid the front yard landscaping to include more water control systems, but backups never hurt right?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Could you rework the opening to use a reguar steel manhole cover? They are available in a few sizes and the assembly comes with a flange and the cover itself. Cover would be much easier to remove and you could always keep your moonshine in there.:thumbup:


----------



## Ryf (May 11, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Could you rework the opening to use a reguar steel manhole cover? They are available in a few sizes and the assembly comes with a flange and the cover itself. Cover would be much easier to remove and you could always keep your moonshine in there.:thumbup:


lol, nah, dont really need a bug out hideaway, but neat idea, mostly just want something simple that a car or light duty truck wont fall through, if I drive over it. a friend drove his s-10 over it without my knowledge and was fine, but in retrospect I should have planned that out better for just in case your friends an idiot scenarios. since it held that, I imagine twice the thickness with rebar would be better right?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure it will be fine. Make sure the walls will support the additional weight.


----------



## Ryf (May 11, 2012)

I agree, it seems like a simple enough excercise, the 2" of basic concrete has served well enough, just want to make sure its safe for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'd make it 7" thick w/2 mats of # 6 rebar 18" on ctr - 1 mat at 90* to the other - 2" of conc, 1 mat, 2" conc, the other mat,,, who knows when the next vehicle will be heavier ? you never get hurt building bigger & stronger :thumbup:


----------

